# A general critique?



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Her conformation is fairly good.
Shoulder is just a tad upright but she has a nice neck and plenty of depth through the girth area for her size
Possibly a little behind at the knee, but not the best photo to tell
High in the wither, but that is very common of TBs
Back is a good length
Lovely hindquarters
Back legs give the impression of being slightly sickle-hocked, but none of her flaws seem to be to any severe degree


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you! Hopefully I'll have some better pictures and video before too long. Do you think she has decent enough conformation for jumping and dressage?


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

She disappeared from the website.. I guess I wasn't the only one really interested in her.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

IMO you didn't miss out. Her hindquarters are small and not very powerful. Her shoulder is super upright. I think you can find better 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Two yr filly by Two Punch- Chesapeake City, MD









UPDATE 12/7/12: Price Reduced!! Here's Elleana

Here's two other mares that I found. I've lost track of how many critiques I've had done lately, I just want to find a horse perfect for what I'm looking to do.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Fappiano bred horses never stick around long. They are known for being good sport horses. That said, no problem that you lost out on one as there are so many others to chose from. Good luck in your quest


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

The grey looks slightly over at the knee and somewhat straight through the hind leg, but she's not square so hard to say.

The bay...just, no.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I would definitely pass on those two. Too many obvious defects with the legs and the bay is bum high and not very well conformed in the back end


----------

